# Is this I.B.S.?



## JeanieB (Mar 26, 2011)

HiI have been having some symptoms since last November. Initially these were sudden gripes and need for loo,discomfort and tenderness high up in centre of abdomen and lots of burping. G.P.put me on omeprazole as thought I had gastritis as a result of some meds I was given for a neurological/muscular problem ( Peripheral nerve hyperexcitability - benign autoimmune condition - come off all these meds). She sent off bloods,urine and stool specimens. Nothing detected - no h.b pylori. My symptoms continued and some altered. Still have upper abdo discomfort, very tender to touch especially after food, lots of wind. The symptoms that now concern me are a feeling of sharpness and tightening in muscles or ? colon on both sides almost on my waist - front and back. Also this feeling can be more central - feels like a muscle spasm but not sure. Isn't really painful just very strange - never felt anything like it before. Sometimes it feels as if all my days food is just stuck in a line across my abdomen and trying to shift but can't. I have sensations of needing a bowel movement during the day but nothing happens - as if my body doesn't know what to do anymore. But then when I wake in the morning i feel a fairly urgent need to go to the loo and have one or 2 normal soft bowel movements. Discomfort increases as day progresses. When i bend and sit it is uncomfortable as if pressing on a mass. Sometimes discomfort even felt in groin area when sitting and sciatic type discomfort in legs as if a nerve is being pressed. Discomfort eases after bowel movements and slightly after release of wind, But as time goes on not easing for as long.I get occasional sharp fleeting stinging/stabbing pains in my abdomen - both sides (but more often the right) above the belly button to one side. Wondered if it is ovary pain. Sometimes feels like trapped wind. Sometimes if I massage tender area , it gurgles and release of wind (upper or lower!!) eases things slightly.G.P. suggested I.B.S. so started on Buscopan 2 days ago. Initially thought a bit of relief but not so sure now. Going for upper endoscopy in about 10 days. I am just 50 so presume will be going thro menopause soon. Wondering if there may be hormonal factors here too?Would welcome any opinions . Does this sound familiar to anyone else?Thank you


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi JeanieBCertainly sounds like ibs to me - I get very similar symptoms to you. WindEze might help you with the wind pain, I find it quite helpful. Massaging my tummy hard has had a lot of good effects. I'm suffering today due to foolishly eating Brussels sprouts (again). I don't know why I do it, I always get after effects! The urgency in the morning is common with ibs, and the feeling you get like a mass is probably bloating. You say it could be ovary pain, well it might be, but be reassured that ovarian cancer has no symptoms like the ones you have described, I had it and my bowels were never affected.It's good that you are having an endoscopy, best to be safe.Welcome, by the way!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds pretty typical of IBS, and the gut does respond to female hormones so if those are a bit loopy that may not be helping any.Pretty much any sort of discomfort or pain is consistent with IBS (the colon goes around the outside of the abdomen so pain from it can be anywhere in the abdomen) and urgency and trapped gas are really common complaints. It is like the gut isn't quite coordinated right and there is often over-sensitivity in the nerves so you feel pains for things that shouldn't be noticed.Keep up with the regular female check ups (or get one if it has been awhile and tell the doctor about the new symptoms) as the reproductive organs can effect the gut, but it really sounds more IBS than anything else.I know it can be hard to believe all these symptoms are "just" IBS, but it actually takes a lot of coordination and effort for the colon to work properly and it doesn't take much to mess that coordination up just enough to cause symptoms.


----------



## JeanieB (Mar 26, 2011)

peaches41 said:


> Hi JeanieBCertainly sounds like ibs to me - I get very similar symptoms to you. WindEze might help you with the wind pain, I find it quite helpful. Massaging my tummy hard has had a lot of good effects. I'm suffering today due to foolishly eating Brussels sprouts (again). I don't know why I do it, I always get after effects! The urgency in the morning is common with ibs, and the feeling you get like a mass is probably bloating. You say it could be ovary pain, well it might be, but be reassured that ovarian cancer has no symptoms like the ones you have described, I had it and my bowels were never affected.It's good that you are having an endoscopy, best to be safe.Welcome, by the way!


HiThank you so much. That is very reassuring. Began to feel doubtful about ibs as Buscopan doesn't seem to be making much difference but maybe I need to deal with the wind too as you say and give the Buscopan a chance!You have certainly been thro it if you have had ovarian cancer. My hubby just been treated for bowel cancer which may well have contributed towards the ibs!He is doing ok.Really appreciate your time.RegardsJean x


----------



## JeanieB (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Sounds pretty typical of IBS, and the gut does respond to female hormones so if those are a bit loopy that may not be helping any.Pretty much any sort of discomfort or pain is consistent with IBS (the colon goes around the outside of the abdomen so pain from it can be anywhere in the abdomen) and urgency and trapped gas are really common complaints. It is like the gut isn't quite coordinated right and there is often over-sensitivity in the nerves so you feel pains for things that shouldn't be noticed.Keep up with the regular female check ups (or get one if it has been awhile and tell the doctor about the new symptoms) as the reproductive organs can effect the gut, but it really sounds more IBS than anything else.I know it can be hard to believe all these symptoms are "just" IBS, but it actually takes a lot of coordination and effort for the colon to work properly and it doesn't take much to mess that coordination up just enough to cause symptoms.


Hi Thank you for your reassurance. I'm usually a healthy worry free individual but had a few health worries recently and feeling a bit weary with it all. Helps to share on here and compare/be reassured about these unusual symptoms.RegardsJean


----------

